# Ubercharger build?



## NightCrawler (Oct 31, 2007)

In my exploration on the web i found threads talking about the ubercharger build... 
Can anyone link me to any ubercharger build? If not can you tell me how to make one?

I heard that it can be made with Frenzied Berserker.. Can it be made with paladin (i preffer palas)?


----------



## Elethiomel (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, with the Charging Smite alternate class feature for Paladins, you can certainly use the class as a basis for a charger build.


----------



## Cephid (Oct 31, 2007)

There is a great druid one here:
http://forums.gleemax.com/wotc_archive/index.php/t-165279


----------



## FalcWP (Oct 31, 2007)

If you want to do it with a Paladin, pick up the Spell Compendium.  Rhino's Rush is a first level Paladin spell that will double the damage from a charge; if you're combining it with, say, spirited charge and a lance, it would get up to 4x damage on the charge.  Given, since you'll want charging smite, you need to look for another way to get a hardy mount.


----------



## Archimedes314 (Oct 31, 2007)

NightCrawler said:
			
		

> In my exploration on the web i found threads talking about the ubercharger build...
> Can anyone link me to any ubercharger build? If not can you tell me how to make one?
> 
> I heard that it can be made with Frenzied Berserker.. Can it be made with paladin (i preffer palas)?




The final version of the Ubercharger did somewhere around 40,000 damage per round. Good luck using that in a campaign. If you just want to make a charge centered build look into Leap Attack, and some way to get the pounce ability; that should be all you need in a normal campaign. Frenzied berserker, that racial feat for half-orcs from Races of Faerun that doubles charge damage, and Charging Smite are just icing.


----------



## NightCrawler (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyone can link me one ubercharger build??


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Oct 31, 2007)

Archimedes314 said:
			
		

> The final version of the Ubercharger did somewhere around 40,000 damage per round. Good luck using that in a campaign. If you just want to make a charge centered build look into Leap Attack, and some way to get the pounce ability; that should be all you need in a normal campaign. Frenzied berserker, that racial feat for half-orcs from Races of Faerun that doubles charge damage, and Charging Smite are just icing.



Currently I'm playing a psychic warrior with oversized two weapon fighting, leap attack and the power Psionic Lions Pounce. (not only allows full attack after a charge, can be augmented to do bonus damage on each strike.) I doubt it's the Ubercharger, but under the right circumstances, it makes a nice entrance onto the battlefield.   (the leaping aspect also allows charges in a wider variety of situations.)


----------



## the Jester (Oct 31, 2007)

This is a pc from my epic game, as of about 3 years ago (later stats are prolly later in the thread). He does crazy damage on a charge, gets a full attack, and is built to have lots of charging options thanks to his feats, psionics and class abilities.

Edit: And this is him at 29th level.


----------



## Thurbane (Nov 1, 2007)

Catfolk Paladin with Charging Smite and Catfolk Pounce is a good start...


----------

